# Blues and ?? at night



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

My son and I went out over the weekend to night fish with frozen finger mullet at the beach near Vero. We missed the first 4-5 hits then we each got a nice sized blue. Mine was 4 pounds, my son's was about 5 pounds. He caught another of about 4 pounds. Later, something real big hammered his bait and took off for Africa. It cut the 100# mono in short order. Either a shark or a blue several times bigger than the 5 pounder he caught earlier. This was a lot of activity in about an hour or so!


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

That sounds like a blast. In the past I have had sharks hit mullit when blues are present. Get some wire leader  Wish we had some good night fishing beaches round here. Tight lines


----------



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

Thats great to here.I have family in Vero and will visiting in late May.Thanks for the report it realy helps.


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

I got an email from someone asking where we did the night fishing. I live in an oceanside community with access to the beach. It takes about 3 minutes to get down there. It is in the South Beach portion of Vero Beach, just south of the 17th St. Bridge. I asked about nite fishing at the tackle shop and they told me sharks are thick along with blues at nite. A finger mullet or half of one is fine for the blues and I was told that larger mullet or chunks of mullet/blue-fish were good for the sharks. Lots of sea weed lately, but when it clears out we will try it at nite again.


----------

